# Rocky Mountain Preissenkung 2009!!



## zet1 (17. Dezember 2008)

Mal wieder was positives zu berichten endlich: Wies ausschaut hat Rocky nun doch Tribut gezollt und uns anscheinend ihren Preisvorteil durch die Taiwanauslagerung weitergegeben!

Manche Modelle sind zwischen 200-500 EUR billiger geworden! Das finde ich echt fair!! Welcher hersteller macht das sonst?

Hut ab Rocky!!

Sehr interessant meiner Meinung nach ist nun das Slayer SXC 30 um 2290 Liste!!!


----------



## numinisflo (17. Dezember 2008)

Um es genau zu nehmen:

Element 30: 1990â¬
Element 70: 3490â¬
Element 90: 4190â¬
Element Team: 5490â¬

Slayer SXC 30: 2290â¬
Slayer SXC 50: 3190â¬
Slayer SXC 70: 3590â¬

Aber die meisten werden es im Newsletter sowieso gelesen haben. An sich nicht schlecht, jedoch sind die Preise immer noch auf einem sehr hohen Level.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (17. Dezember 2008)

Sehe ich anders 
Durch die Taiwanfertigung (Imageverlust) und die Abkehr vom typischen Canuck-Design 
werden wohl die Bestellungen für 2009 deutlich weniger geworden sein.

Erst hat man mit der neuen Preisliste (mit höheren Preisen) versucht,
die Bikes weiterhin hochpreisig zu verkaufen.
Ein Versuch, der anscheinend nicht funktioniert hat. 

Die Preissenkung ist nur ein kurzfristiges Handeln um einen Umsatzeinbruch zu vermeiden, 
denn kein Kaufmann verkauft seine gefragte Ware billiger, als er muss.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Dezember 2008)

wo solln der Blödsinn? Den Rest hätten sie auch noch reduzieren könne wie z.B Flatline, Vertex, Altitude... muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## zet1 (17. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ich sage mal, da sieht man dass es aber doch geht wenn man will, oder halt muss, wie auch immer 
Es gibt jedoch zig hersteller die vielleicht auch weniger verkauft haben in letzter Zeit, und die haben allesamt trotzdem weitererhoeht 2009.

Ich finde 2290 EUR fuer ein Bike dieser Klasse (was das Sxc30 ja definitiv ist!!) sehr gut preismaessig, auch Ausstattungsmaessig nicht wirklich zu meckern... das es nicht an Preise von NoNames herankommt ist doch mal klar. mal 10-15% gerechnet bei neukauf und du bist unter 2000 EUR

Aber ich denke man sollte das positive drin sehen, und nicht schonwieder argwoehnisch jammern... ein Hersteller der versucht die Finanzkrise nicht im Sarg zu ueberstehen und uns an seiner anscheinend zu gross gewordenen Marge teilhaben laesst... siehs mal als Dividenenausschuettung an den Endkunden


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich mecker nicht rum. Mich wundert es nur warum man gerade bei den Bikes eine Reduzierung gemacht und bei den Restbikes nicht.


----------



## subdiver (17. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Nofaith (17. Dezember 2008)

Naja, das war meiner Meinung nach der nötige Schritt um von den beiden Volumen-Modellen noch was absetzen zu können. Gibt ja auch neue Vertriebspartner wie z.B. H&S Bikediscount, was aus meinem Blickwinkel 'ne interessante Entwicklung ist, hat man sich doch früher gegen Versender/Internethandel stark abgegrenzt.

RM steht jetzt härter im Wettbewerb, das Element hat sich z.B. technisch nicht weiterentwickelt, die Team-Variante ist nun aus "schnödem" Alu, Dämpfer wieder klassich mit Lock-Out.

Die Weltwirtschaftskrise tut ihr übriges, denk auch das bei anderen Bike-Teilen die Preise mal wieder ein bisschen mehr an die Realität rankommen werden. Gabeln zu Preisen wo man Komplett-Fahrwerke für Auto's bekommt,....


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Dezember 2008)

naja... mir mags solange pups sein, bis mein Flatline verreckt und das möge doch bitte nicht eintreffen


----------



## peterbe (17. Dezember 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders
> Durch die Taiwanfertigung (Imageverlust) und die Abkehr vom typischen Canuck-Design
> werden wohl die Bestellungen für 2009 deutlich weniger geworden sein.
> 
> ...



Ahh, mal wieder ein Kaffeesatzleserthread...


----------



## zet1 (18. Dezember 2008)

ich finde beim ELEMENT wurde inzwischen einiges veraendert bzw justiert... aber warum sollte man ein system verwerfen welches gerade katuell von zig anderen Firmen "kopiert" wird... ich spreche da von Ghost, Cube, Canyon, Hai, Giant, ... usw...

Stimmt, die Preise mancher anderer Linien, vor allem dem Altitude ist ein Horror, da kauft man wie geschrieben schon fast Autos drum!!
Genau sollte dieses Beispiel Parade machen, und andere Hersteller zum Denken anregen, mal auch ihre Preise zu verifizieren!!

Eine federgabel die mehr als 1000 EUR kostet und dann 3 mal auf Garantie zurueck muss, das kann nicht sein oder?  aber das is ein anderes thema.

Flatline: Ich halte 2590 Liste fuer das Flatline 1 is doch ein Super PReis oder nicht???
Dass die Topmodelle dann an und uber 400 EUR gehen, sind wir ja von den meissten anderen (zum Teil wesentlich weniger renommierten Herstellern) auch schon gewohnt leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (18. Dezember 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> Dass die Topmodelle dann an und uber 400 EUR gehen...



Wo gibt's die Topmodelle für 400 Eus. Sofort haben will

Naja, Tippfehler...

Im Ernst: die 3500  für den Altitude Carbon Rahmen ist ein Frechheit. Sowas sollte man eigentlich boykottieren (Mach ich aber eh, da ich kein Carbon am AM-Bike haben will)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Dezember 2008)

warum nur die beiden Modelle gesenkt wurden?

Ich kann mir vorstellen, wenn man über die komplette Bikergemeinde schaut, sind es die beiden Modelle die am meisten gefragt sind.

Mit irgendwas muss man ja anfangen


----------



## numinisflo (18. Dezember 2008)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Im Ernst: die 3500  für den Altitude Carbon Rahmen ist ein Frechheit. Sowas sollte man eigentlich boykottieren



Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## subdiver (18. Dezember 2008)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Im Ernst: die 3500  für den Altitude Carbon Rahmen ist ein Frechheit. Sowas sollte man eigentlich boykottieren



Na ja, auch der Vertex Carbonrahmen ist mit  2.590,-- auch nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen 

Was ich nie verstehen werde, ist die Preisgestaltung der einzelnen Rahmen 

Das Element 30 hat den baugleichen Rahmen wie das Element 70, aber der Einzelrahmen Element 70 
kostet genau soviel wie das Komplettbike Element 30, nämlich  1.990,-- 
Wer kann das nachvollziehen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Dezember 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> Flatline: Ich halte 2590 Liste fuer das Flatline 1 is doch ein Super PReis oder nicht???
> Dass die Topmodelle dann an und uber 400 EUR gehen, sind wir ja von den meissten anderen (zum Teil wesentlich weniger renommierten Herstellern) auch schon gewohnt leider



Ich rede nicht nur von den Komplettbikes sondern auch von den Rahmen.


----------



## kleinbiker (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

könnte es vielleicht auch so sein, dass sich ein Carbon-Element für's nächste Jahr ankündigt, nachdem das Vertex und sogar das Altitude als Carbon angeboten werden. Und da möchte man die alten Elements noch los werden.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich stelle meine Frage jetzt einfach auch nochmal hier, weil mich da Eure Vermutungen interessieren:



> Gibt es diese Saison kein Element 50? Das fehlt bei den Preisänderungen.
> 
> Edit: Lese gerade das "bei einigen Modellen". Dann hat sich meine Frage wohl erledigt. Wobei, interessant wär's schon, weshalb das nicht betroffen ist. Ist das evtl. das beliebste Element oder will man die Kunden durch einen geringeren Aufpreis zum 70er bringen?


----------



## subdiver (20. Dezember 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich stelle meine Frage jetzt einfach auch nochmal hier, weil mich da Eure Vermutungen interessieren:



Das Element 50 wird 2009 nach wie vor für  2.790,-- angeboten.


----------



## zet1 (20. Dezember 2008)

Rahmensets sind leider wirklich im vergleich zum Komplettbike sauteuer immer noch... darum füllen diese Neuparts zum Grossteil auch die Bikebörse hier vermute ich  jedenfalls bei mir isses so...

ich hab mir mein Norco Fluid LT1 Rahmenset zb komplet mit edleren Komponenten aufgebaut als das Original Komplettbike, um fast die Hälfte vom Listenpreis...

Kauft sich jemand zb das Slayer SXC30 um, sagen wir mal 1900 EUR nun 2009, dann kommt der Rahmen wenn man alle Anbauteile verkauft hat mit sicherheit keine 1000 EUR!! und das is die Hälfte des Listenpreises vom Rahmenset (zugegeben mit anderem Dämpfer halt)!!


----------



## rocsam (20. Dezember 2008)

Die Preispolitik von RM ist genau das, was das Wort auch beinhaltet: POLITIK!! Das Altitude ist immer noch viel zu teuer, aber angeblich für 2009 schon zu 90% ausverkauft (AL50), deshalb sah man wohl keine Veranlassung diese Modellreihe im Preis zu senken. Die Rahmenpreise sind wirklich ein Witz. Also: Warten bis 2010, vielleicht erreicht RM dann den Boden der Tatsachen...


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Dezember 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Das Element 50 wird 2009 nach wie vor für  2.790,-- angeboten.



Ja, das ist es eben. Warum wurde der Preis nicht gesenkt?


----------



## subdiver (21. Dezember 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ja, das ist es eben. Warum wurde der Preis nicht gesenkt?



Weil es sich anscheinend immer noch gut für diesen Preis verkaufen lässt.


----------



## fantic26 (23. Dezember 2008)

Die Preise des altitude sind ein abs. no go ! vielleicht lässt ein uk Kauf einiges ersparen ..." 

Ein kpl bike ist ebs. ein no go die Ausstattung ist schrott da kann man lieber ein frame set kaufen und ein canyon bike und umbauen und den rest verkaufen da hat man mehr von ! Fox Float geht für mich in meinen Augen  ! ne Talas muss her usw !!! Ein steht fest es wird wenn ein import ! ca 500-1500  weniger .....! Und das ist dann immer noch recht viel Geld ! Gut kult will bezahlt werden ... Der Kult ist aber nur so extrem in Germany in USA Kommt die Marke einiges schlaffer dahher !!! 

Gruß und happy Trails


----------



## peterbe (24. Dezember 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Weil es sich anscheinend immer noch gut für diesen Preis verkaufen lässt.



Lieber subdiver, wie alt bist du eigentlich, dass du mit so postpubertären Avatarbildchen punkten willst? Findstu wohl witzig was?


----------



## rocsam (24. Dezember 2008)

@fantic26: Richtig: Die Altitude-Preise sind v.a. im Vergleich zu den Element-Preisen deutlich zu hoch. Woher das kommt ist aber auch klar: Wenn nicht soviele quasi "blind" vorbestellt hätten, wäre RM auch beim Altitude nicht um eine Preissenkung herumgekommen. Ich denke, das spätestens der 2010-Jahrgang ein besseres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis haben wird....(und eine schönere Lackierung)


----------



## subdiver (24. Dezember 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Lieber subdiver, wie alt bist du eigentlich, dass du mit so postpubertären Avatarbildchen punkten willst? Findstu wohl witzig was?



Wahrscheinlich noch nicht alt genug 
Was hast Du gegen Samantha Fox ?
Ja, finde ich sehr witzig.

Ich mag Dich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich seh schon, ich hatte also recht, du findest das wirklich witzig, also lassen wir das und du kannst dich weiter diesem postpubertären Sexistenmist zuwenden. Arm.


----------



## Wandlerin (28. Dezember 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich noch nicht alt genug
> Was hast Du gegen Samantha Fox ?
> Ja, finde ich sehr witzig.
> 
> Ich mag Dich auch




Die einzig richtige Antwort auf die Nörgelei (auch nach deiner kaufmännisch richtigen Einschätzung RM-Erbsenzähler auf Seite 1)

Da wünsche ich dem Peter.. auch noch ein friedvolles neues Jahr und viele Berge zum hochstrampeln


----------



## rocsam (6. Januar 2009)

...der englische Importeur hat eine marktgerechte Preisgestaltung schon umgesetzt:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=664

fÃ¼r 1650â¬ wÃ¼rde ich auch hier in Deutschland sofort einen Altitude70-Rahmen kaufen. Warum kostet der hier 2300â¬ ??????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Januar 2009)

naja man muss dazu sagen das die englische Währung, ähnlich wie der Dollar, gerade am absinken ist. Das kommt noch hinzu.

Passt mal auf, bald darf CRC auch keine Rocky Bikes mehr in andere EU Länder verkaufen. Mit Intense ist es ja schon so.


----------



## finsterling (8. Januar 2009)

Das Pfund hat über 30 % innerhalb eines halben Jahres verloren. Bis die Preise angepasst sind, das dauert halt.
Ich habe ein Ghisallo Frameset Modell 2005 für 1100 Euro bekommen.


----------



## rocsam (9. Januar 2009)

..interessant ist auch, dass die von bikeaction kÃ¼rzlich im Preis gesenkten bikes sich nun plÃ¶tzlich in akzeptabler NÃ¤he der CRC-Preise befinden (zB SXC50 `09 3049â¬ in UK zu 3190â¬ hierzulande...) Verdient bikeaction oder Rocky an denen nichts mehr???? Es geht also, wenn nur der Druck groÃ genug ist...Ich vermute, es werden auch noch andere Modelle im Preis gesenkt. Wer jetzt kauft, darf sich dann nachher nicht beschweren...


----------



## zet1 (26. Januar 2009)

naja wenn Rocky selbst senkt, dann kaufts der Importeuer ja mit gleichem Gewinn ein, er passt den verkaufspreis seinem Einkaufspreis an und fertig... alles andere waere unfassbar Kapitalistisch und gehort bestraft eigentlich in heutzutagiger Krisenlage


----------

